# Assembly and Finishing table



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

Assembly and Finishing Table

I haven’t posted anything for quite some time and decided that I had better get with the program. 
This Shop Aid project was made in 2005 and I have used it on everything since. I use it to transport wood from tool to tool for various operations, for glue-ups and holding the final project for staining & finishing.


Have you ever had the need for a combination assembly and finishing table? 
•	Something that would be easy to move, small enough to store in a small space-deprived shop and yet large enough for the largest of projects. 
•	Something that is low enough to the floor so that you don’t have to stand on a stool to see the top of a project and yet not so low that your back aches from bending over. 
If this sounds like a pike dream, think outside of the box and look a little closer. 

Listed and shown below is my idea of the ideal table:
•	Can be used for a multitude of projects in various stages of construction.
•	Small enough to store easily when not in use.
•	Mounted on locking casters for easy movement and stability.
•	Able to adjust easily for various length and width of projects
•	Lockable movements in all locations to protect projects.
•	Establishes a working height that is convenient for both short and tall projects
•	Strong enough for any potential project, yet light enough to handle.
•	Double as a plywood cutting station.


With all of this in mind and a definite need within my shop, I came up with something which would be useful to all woodworkers. All machining was done in my shop; however, parts are readily available through catalog in the area of table extension slides. If this project interests you and you, go to your shop and create your own version.

I hope that everyone enjoys looking at this little project----
Now that you have the idea, Make your own!

Dick in IA


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

That's a good idea Dick, thanks for sharing it.

Bryan


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks much for sharing...great design...

Of course you had to add to my project list !... :smile:


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

That is really slick. Thanks for the expansive post and pics.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice one thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

really fine design Dick..
I really like it a lot...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Definitely a project to add to the list. Appreciate the details and photos.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Kinda beats my folding card table. 

Well done, That Man!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Dick is this the only good idea you have had?? I doubt it so post more often. We need all the help we can get.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

+1 What they said!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very well designed and executed.


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for all of the compliments. 
As I noted at the start of my post, I have used this table on literally every project that I have made. By now, the table doesn't look nearly as good as when the pictures were taken due to glue, finish drips and a few (too many) gouges. 
If you look at some of the pictures on page 35 of my router turning post, and look closely, you would see the expanding table under my turning contraption.
Even further, I added a few pictures to show it serving as a third hand to help support parts during project assembly.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Dick, I was already impressed at the start of this thread but now that I see it in use... wow.


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

Paul,
Are you going to make your own expanding table???
I know that I have sure used mine on a daily basis.
Dick


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

This is a folding table based on a Harbor Freight table. The folding back section gets out of the way when not needed. I have reinforced the maple top with extra pine.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I like that ..

a bunch...


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

dick in ia said:


> Paul,
> Are you going to make your own expanding table???
> I know that I have sure used mine on a daily basis.
> Dick


Wish I could. I just sold my old house and at the moment my shop (garage) is crammed with stuff from two houses. I'll be working on uncramming for the near future (and maybe well beyond that).


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

TenGees said:


> Wish I could. I just sold my old house and at the moment my shop (garage) is crammed with stuff from two houses. I'll be working on uncramming for the near future (and maybe well beyond that).


Good luck with the de-cluttering!!
I know how long it takes to find anything after a move.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

dick in ia said:


> Assembly and Finishing Table
> 
> I haven’t posted anything for quite some time and decided that I had better get with the program.
> This Shop Aid project was made in 2005 and I have used it on everything since. I use it to transport wood from tool to tool for various operations, for glue-ups and holding the final project for staining & finishing.
> ...


Nice job!!!
I need to make a table like this.
How did you determine what height to make it? Is it based on your own height?
Thank You


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Dick, I really like the table. The pictures are great. Recently I have been thinking if redoing my outfeed table in a similar manner. Did you consider putting dog holes in the top for clamping options. I think I want them in mine if I redo it.


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice job!!!
I need to make a table like this.
How did you determine what height to make it? Is it based on your own height?
Thank You

Jim,
I don't remember just how I determined the height. It could have been as complex as the length of some scrap lumber that I had to use for the legs-----or as complex as a project that I was making that was too large to fit on top of my work bench. or-----The work bench was just tooooooo cluttered and I needed more space to do an assembly. At any rate, I have utilized it daily since construction.
With all of that in mind, the actual height ended up to be (including casters) 22" tall

Dick


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

Shop guy said:


> Dick, I really like the table. The pictures are great. Recently I have been thinking if redoing my outfeed table in a similar manner. Did you consider putting dog holes in the top for clamping options. I think I want them in mine if I redo it.


With the height as low as my table is, I am just using 90 deg. angle brackets with clamps to hold projects. If you change the height to work as an outfeed table, you might want something other than what I did, but remember with casters, my table makes it extremely mobile.

Dick


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

If I redo my outfeed table it won't have casters as it won't have anywhere to go other than out the shop door. I use it as an assembly table also. Found another one on Pinterest I like too. May not do anything what I have works fine for how I use it. It is 36 x 48 flat top and stationary.


----------

